

Show HN: HashtagBOOM (20 Minute Project) - joelrunyon
http://hashtagboom.com

======
brackin
What does it do/the use-case? Does boom have a specific relevance right now
that i'm not aware of.

~~~
joelrunyon
Pulls all the tweet with a the hashtag #boom. Mostly an inside joke with some
of my friends and I that we use whenever we ship something or get something
done we're proud of.

Ex - "I just sold 10K of product on my e-commerce website #boom."

Wanted to see if I could come up with something that pulled all of those
tweets together and I was able to do it pretty quickly. Mostly a practice in
executing on small ideas quickly & making them happen.

Unfortunately (and humorously), I also found out that a bunch of other people
use the #boom hashtag in a lot of other fairly humorous ways.

